# Ka2de 250hp?



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey I have a freind that wants to get 250hp to 300hp out of his 240sx however he dosent want to swap his motor he wants to use his KA, any ideas or tips on how he should or could achieve this


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Turbo. Search dude.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

turbo= only way to get that power out of a KA


----------



## Kr0n1k (Dec 5, 2004)

*in regards to the turbo*

If you want any kind of power out of a KA24DET, make sure you have a high flow fuel rail, big injectors, and turbo camshafts. PDM-Racing makes the camshafts. Also, for high boost, I would recommend metal head gasket, titanium vavle retainers, etc. and for god sake's, make sure you get billet rods and forged pistons, or else it will go boom.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I have done some research on a KA24ET and it sounds like you can get 250-300 on stock internals and upgraded fuel system and I am sure a cam would do wonders. Search hard not just here there is a bit of info out there on the subject but since everyone who buys a 240 tends swap in a SR20 it is hard as hell to find. Good luck look for forums just for the KA they are out there.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Somebody did 400rwhp on stock internals on a KA-T. Search for it.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah nitrous or boost....


----------

